# Soft touch poly tshirts



## and3008 (Apr 16, 2012)

I researched this and haven't seen any new threads on this for a few years, so I am going to re-submit -

I'm looking for a soft (cotton) feel poly tshirt for sublimation. I will be doing photos and the price isn't an issue.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

Have used the Gildan 42000 and the Jerzees 21MR with success ... although, the white is very see-through ... primarily use the athletic/sport gray or the silver. Customers are happy as the price is reasonable compared to shirts specific for sublimation. SportTek is coming out with a cotton-feel 100% poly soon. The Vapor Apparel whites are thicker, but more expensive and athletic cut.


----------



## and3008 (Apr 16, 2012)

What is your website and I'll take a look, thank you.


----------



## kb25 (Jul 16, 2015)

The Jerzees mentioned earlier is what we'd use. Mostly due to availability and price point. The white does show and gets a little worse after washing.


----------



## flolo (Jul 28, 2017)

BellaCanvas has some great poly based blends. I recently saw this video featuring them using sublimation.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2uThGtI6bo&t=25s


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

When I first got started in dye sub, I asked the question about the best 100% Poly tshirt for sublimation. Almost in unison, most folks chimed, Gildan 42000.

So I bought some. I won't tell you how many, but it was a lot. I absolutely hated that shirt; still do. It looks like a very cheap undershirt and while it does sublimate well, I don't like the way it looks for feels.

I won't ever buy that shirt blank again.

If you find something that works good for you, let us know.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

Vapors shirts are awesome but pricey. The most comfortable fabric we have ever come across is again from Vapor - it is the same fabric they make cooling towels out of. It is 100% made from recyclables, UV50 rated, and shocking actually milled in this country. A little pricey per yard but we have never come across a better fabric for shirts, jerseys, etc.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

We believe this is the king of shirts. beautiful finish, soft but feels heavy.
https://www.printerowners.co.uk/sublimation/168/xpres-adult-white-sublimation-t-shirts.htm


----------



## SigilProducts (Jan 8, 2017)

and3008 said:


> I researched this and haven't seen any new threads on this for a few years, so I am going to re-submit -
> 
> I'm looking for a soft (cotton) feel poly tshirt for sublimation. I will be doing photos and the price isn't an issue.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I would absolutely recommend Vapor Apparel shirts- the "Basic" line is my favorite. They are exactly what you're looking for: soft like cotton but 100% polyester. And they sublimate great. A bit pricey but you said price is not a factor, so I would go for it if I was you. And you can find them for around $6 each with a little googling. Still a good profit margin depending on what you charge for them

-Terry
sigilproducts.com


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

STPG Press said:


> When I first got started in dye sub, I asked the question about the best 100% Poly tshirt for sublimation. Almost in unison, most folks chimed, Gildan 42000.
> 
> So I bought some. I won't tell you how many, but it was a lot. I absolutely hated that shirt; still do. It looks like a very cheap undershirt and while it does sublimate well, I don't like the way it looks for feels.
> 
> ...


DITTO...had a client drop ship 5 cases of those darn shirts for full-coverage a couple of years back. My Lord in Heaven!!! I'll just say, maybe they have improved the cut/sewn quality but man they were sewn so crooked, I though Stevie Wonder did em'. I thought our client accidentally purchased b-grades or something. My team still gives me dirty looks about that job.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

SigilProducts said:


> I would absolutely recommend Vapor Apparel shirts- the "Basic" line is my favorite. They are exactly what you're looking for: soft like cotton but 100% polyester. And they sublimate great. A bit pricey but you said price is not a factor, so I would go for it if I was you. And you can find them for around $6 each with a little googling. Still a good profit margin depending on what you charge for them
> 
> -Terry
> sigilproducts.com


Beat me to it Terry. Vapor is still our go-to shirt and the shirt 80% of our full-coverage clients use. If doing partial coverage, there are others that are o.k if sew accuracy isn't a factor. (sew accuracy is a big deal with full-coverage). 

With Vapor, maybe 1 out of a case will be sewn a bit wonky. Price point is higher but for the most part they have very good quality. 

-Jae


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

BGSSUB said:


> SportTek is coming out with a cotton-feel 100% poly soon.


They already have the St700 which we use a lot.


----------

